

Rediscovering the UX of the legendary HP-35 Scientific Pocket Calculator - vfclists
https://medium.com/@svenvc/rediscovering-the-ux-of-the-legendary-hp-35-scientific-pocket-calculator-d1d497ece999

======
philippeback
Pharo can indeed do a lot of super cool things.

This only scratches the surface. Once one has experienced the availability of
all of the parts, and the live debugging, it is hard to go back.

------
heinsaris
A really good article on the use of Pharo and, for the fans, a good and
thorough explanation of the workings of the legendary HP-35. Well done Sven!

~~~
svc
You're welcome ! And thanks for the comments.

------
lucf
Really nice Pharo intro through a non trivial application with 2 GUI. Thanks
Sven!

~~~
svc
Yeah, and having one functional test suite for the model _and_ both UI's is
pretty cool too, IMHO

